# Warwick Rock bass, $40. Markham



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I nutted...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

Do people refresh Kijiji 24/7? How do these things not even last 30 minutes lol


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Wootang said:


> Do people refresh Kijiji 24/7? How do these things not even last 30 minutes lol


Almost seems that way. I lost out on a guitar that I responded to 9 minutes after it was posted. It was already pending. Last year I sold some dog gear off and I sat down to post a grooming table and had a response in less than a minute. She came over right away to pick it up. It was literally gone within 30 minutes of me sitting down to post it. It was kind of funny because my wife asked me to post it was she was heading out shopping and it was gone by the time she got back.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Build a bot and buy stuff


----------

